# Drilling tanks, what bulkhead for what I need done?



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

So my goal is to drill my 40g breeders, so when I refill my tanks I can leave my python water changer in the tank on low, and have the water come in from the tap and then come out of the drilled hole, through a flexible hose into a drain on my floor.

I feel this waste a lot less water than using the water changer to drain water out.

Does anyone have a link or blueprint to what I want to accomplish? I want a bulkhead or something I can close when I am done, so I can remove the line going to the drain so it is out of the way.

Sorry if this isnt really clear, I can clear things up (well try) if need be.
\
Thanks


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You are wrong to assume it will use less water. It may take several times as much water to get the same results as draining and filling.It is true that water is wasted with a Python if you use it as a pump, as opposed to a siphon.However, when using the dilute method, much more water is needed. Since you have a floor drain available, siphoning to it will use the least amount of water. You can also consider using a larger diameter hose to siphon water faster than what the Python is capable of.
Another consideration is that if you use a fill hose with a gooseneck terminated in a tee, you can fill much faster than with the gravel vac on the Python.


----------

